# Need Help from start to finish; setting up heat transfer business



## jateena (Sep 24, 2008)

I currently run a sign making company and am looking to expand.

I am completely dumbfounded when it comes to this side of the business.

*1st: what i want to do is: sell t-shirts, and other similar items for a profit.*

I need to know exactly what items I need to purchase; and hopefully a brief explanation on how the process works.

I don't want to do screen printing right away; as I've been told its expensive to start up.

I want to produce custom t-shirts via a printer...i just don't know what pieces of equipment and supplies need to be purchased

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

jateena said:


> I currently run a sign making company and am looking to expand.
> 
> I am completely dumbfounded when it comes to this side of the business.
> 
> ...


The forum posts are very educational and you can learn a lot about the different types of printing methods for t-shirts. Start here and define what you want to do. Inkjet transfers, plastisol transfers, vinyl prints...short runs or long runs?

Or...you could find a screen printer who will do work for you to resell. This would give you an idea of what your market needs and wants with out the upfront costs. You might be able to locate a screen printer here on the forum. It worked for me. Start here and define your needs: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t26786.html

Good luck


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

:welcome:

Your question is very broad. Each of the following subjects has been covered many times in detail, but in general you'll need:



heat press
inkjet or laser color printer
transfer paper
alternately you can order plastisol transfers
an another alternative is vinyl
T-Shirt Crossover - diary of a heat press newbie - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

wormil said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Your question is very broad. Each of the following subjects has been covered many times in detail, but in general you'll need:
> 
> ...


 Great answer Rick.It was quick,simple,and concise. .... JB


----------



## jateena (Sep 24, 2008)

I apologize; I'll be more specific. I want to make canvas bags, and t-shirts with a heat press and an ink jet printer. From what I've read thus far it seems that the ink jet is the more economical way of starting this up. My problem is I've read so much...and I still don't understand the total process.
What I need help with is knowing what items I need to start making these items via inkjet....ie ; which type of printer, what type of ink, is JPSS the right type of transfer paper to use? And how do I instal this CIS system I've been learning about onto my printer.

Finally is there anything else I should know?

Thanks again for your replies....I really appreciate it


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Phoenix 16x20 heat press. Commonly recommended printers are the Epson 88, 120 & 1400. JPSS is recommended for lights, I've also had good results with Jet II from Imprintables. I haven't had any good results with paper for darks, others have. Can't help with the CIS.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rick gave you some great advice, I would say as for the heat press any name brand will work. I would caution to buy a press smaller than a 15x15. I also caution you about buying a cheap ebay press,as you won't get service after the sale . ... JB


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

COEDS said:


> Rick gave you some great advice, I would say as for the heat press any name brand will work. I would caution to buy a press smaller than a 15x15. I also caution you about buying a cheap ebay press,as you won't get service after the sale . ... JB


 I am just starting out myself and was curious of why you suggested that he should by a heat press smaller than 15x15. I have been told to start with aleast 16x20.
Thanks for the feed back !
just curious...........


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think JB meant he cautioned against buying a heat press smaller than 15x15.


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

No matter what you do, keep doing what you are doing in conducting research from sources like the t-shirt forum. Than for your inkjet paper, just so you know that there is different paper for light and dark colored garments. Also with your plotter, you are one step ahead of the game. you can cut the heat press vinyl in reverse, weed, and than press onto your bags or shirts. Good Luck


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

HTW said:


> No matter what you do, keep doing what you are doing in conducting research from sources like the t-shirt forum. Than for your inkjet paper, just so you know that there is different paper for light and dark colored garments. Also with your plotter, you are one step ahead of the game. you can cut the heat press vinyl in reverse, weed, and than press onto your bags or shirts. Good Luck


Would I need a cutter for transfers that are not vinyl?


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

if it is just an 8.5"x11" paper, that answer is no. You would simpley print in reverse, cut the material out by had than press with the specifics that come with the paper you are using. Most papers have sepcifics for printing as well, how slow to print, how much ink to use, So just make sure to read directions. Those peolpe who use inkjet papers usually use them for photos because it is just 4 cuts.

There is also digital stuff out there that can be printed on, cut, transfered than pressed.

It is amazing what is all out there.


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks a lot! good info.


----------



## BigRigGrafix (Sep 1, 2011)

Go on YouTube! It shows the way these are made (and possibly may different ways). If you are good with designing artwork, then you can print things yourself (if not, you can purchase clip art and such at sights; look under google images or from proworld, wildside or other pre made transfer sights). It is a fairly simple process, generally, what you see on the computer screen is what will print out and you print in mirror (backwards; you can locate that in the printer settings). This way, it will come out correctly on the item you print to. Follow the directions on the paper for the time, tempeture and pressure you need on the heat press and it's basically that easy. There is a small learning curce and you will make a few mistakes, but if you ave a market, it can be a good business. Good luck.


----------

